# Elektronik Einsteiger Set



## King_Sony (21. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
ich habe bei Conrad das hier gefunden: Einsteigerset groß im Conrad Online Shop

Ist das günstig und wie ist die Qualität(bin noch Anfänger). 

Wir haben zwar einen Lötkolben da, aber einen ziemlich guten/teuren. Ich habe jetzt Angst, den kaputt zu machen und deswegen ein ganzes Set zu nehmen

LG und Danke 
Sony


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2010)

Für nen Anfänger ist das völlig o.k - ich frag mich aber, wie man einen Lotkolben kaputtmachen können soll, so dass man davor "Angst" hat  ^^


----------



## King_Sony (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja,
habs umgangssprachlich geschrieben 

Und die Preise sind auch i.O. ?

Danke übrigens für deine Antwort 

LG sony


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2010)

Bei den Preisen kenn ich mich nicht aus. Is auch die Frage, wie "professionell" Du werden willst. Ich hab nen Lötkolben für 15€, aber ich mach da nur ganz selten was, keine komplizierten Schaltungen oder so was. Mal angenommen man wollte filigrane Lotpunkte beim Reparieren eines Mainboards machen, dann braucht man vermutlich doch eher was besseres.


----------



## King_Sony (21. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
ne wollte eig. nur damit üben. Also auf Leiterplatten Schaltungen löten 

LG und Danke S

Sony


----------

